
The Healthy and Fit Algorithm - tsondermann
http://zenhabits.net/2009/07/the-healthy-and-fit-algorithm/
======
vijayr
Eat every 3-4 hours? why? When I was at a yoga training camp (month long), we
were given only 2 meals a day, at 10 am and 6 pm, with a snack (tea + one
fruit, usually pineapple) at 1 pm. I felt _much_ better there, than when I was
eating the _regular_ thrice a day, plus some snacks inbetween.

